# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metromyytti: Metron häiriöt

## Kani

Metron häiriötilastoa ei valitettavasti ole saatavilla, joten kansalaiset ovat tiedotusvälineiden varassa. Helsingin metron laajentamisen yksi vakioargumentti on kuitenkin metron "häiriöttömyys". Isoja matkustajamääriä pitkiäkin aikoja haittaavia häiriötilanteita näyttää todellisuudessa tapahtuvan varsin tiheästi. Ehkä kansalaiset vielä joskus saavat faktatietoa asiasta, kerrotaanhan sitä jopa junaliikenteestäkin.

13.12.2012 - ovivika.
2.1.2013 - vaihdevika.
18.1.2013 - sähkövika.
8.2.2013 - ilkivalta.
11.3.2013 - ilkivalta.
14.3.2013 - sähkökatko.
16.3.2013 - väkivalta.

----------


## juhanahi

> Metron häiriötilastoa ei valitettavasti ole saatavilla (...) Ehkä kansalaiset vielä joskus saavat faktatietoa asiasta, kerrotaanhan sitä jopa junaliikenteestäkin.


Minkälainen häiriötilasto rautatieliikenteestä on saatavilla? Täsmällisyysprosentteja olen nähnyt, mutta muihin en ole törmännyt. Niissäkin tilastoissa muuten aikataulussaan oleva lähijuna olisi metroliikenteessä ruuhka-aikaan jo melkein vuorovälin verran myöhässä. Entä julkaistaanko raitioliikenteen häiriöistä raportteja? Tai HSL-bussiliikennettä ajavien yritysten poikkeamista? Julkaisevatko organisaatiot ylipäätään oman toimintansa seuraamiseen ja kehittämiseen liittyviä poikkeamatietoja? Miksi metron kohdalla tilanne olisi ratkaisevasti toinen?




> 13.12.2012 - ovivika.
> 2.1.2013 - vaihdevika.
> 18.1.2013 - sähkövika.
> 8.2.2013 - ilkivalta.
> 11.3.2013 - ilkivalta.
> 14.3.2013 - sähkökatko.
> 16.3.2013 - väkivalta.


Todettakoon nyt heti, että yllä oleva lista ei ole kattava. Sanomattakin on selvää, että myös metroliikenteessä on silloin tällöin eri laajuisia häiriöitä. Ovivikoja, hätäkahvan käyttämisiä, sairaskohtauksia, häiriökäyttäytymisiä, teknisiä vikoja junissa, turvalaitteisiin liittyviä viivytyksiä, ratalaitteiden häiriöitä, sähkönsyöttöongelmia, luvattomia radallakulkijoita, erinäköistä ilkivaltaa sekä ikävimpänä tietysti henkilövahinkoja. Varmaan jotain jäi listasta uupumaankin. Näitä on sattunut 30 vuoden ajan ja sattuu jatkossakin.

Viime aikoina, erityisesti uusien asetinlaitteiden käyttöönottoa seuranneen hässäkän jälkeen, tiedotusvälineet ovat raportoineet niistä herkemmin kuin aiemmin. Ja kuten yllä olevista esimerkeistä voidaan todeta, välillä kärpäsestä on tehty härkänen ja välillä on sitten oikeasti ollut vähän laajempaa häiriötä liikenteessä. Toisaalta häiriöitä on kyllä jäänyt uutisoimattakin. Jokainen foorumilainen varmasti ymmärtää, että raideliikenteessä ja varsinkin metromme kartaisella rataverkolla pienikin häiriö heijastuu hetkessä koko liikenteeseen. Valtaosa häiriötilanteista ratkeaa minuuteissa ja näkyy sitten jonkin aikaa jälkeenpäin paikallisina epätasaisina vuoroväleinä, sekä siinä, että junat eivät ehkä hetkeen kulje minuutilleen aikataulun mukaan vaikka muuten melko tasaisin välein kulkisivatkin.

Häiriöttömyys on sellainen käsite, jota ei missään liikenteessä voida saavuttaa. Ei edes kävelyssä. Voidaan kuitenkin sanoa, että metroliikenteessä häiriöt ovat varsin vähäisiä suhteessa suoritteeseen. Tämä näkyy jo siinä, että verrattain pienikin häiriö ylitää uutiskynnyksen herkästi, liikenteen luotettavuudesta kun on kolmannesvuosisadan ajalta muodostunut kokemuspohja. Metron tyypillisessä häiriötilanteessa odotusaika on usein lyhyempi kuin monen muun kulkumuodon vuoroväli tai ruuhkan vaikutus ajomatkaan. Toki nämäkin tilanteet ovat harmillisia, koska ne koskettavat samantien suurta ihmismäärää, saattavat heijastua matkaketjuissa pitkälle ja vähimmilläänkin pettävät asiakkaalle annetun palvelulupauksen. Yksityiskohtaisten raporttien penäämisen sijasta olen kuitenkin enemmän huolissani siitä, että häiriötilanteet tuskin tulevat lähivuosina ainakaan vähenemään pala palalta kompleksisemmaksi muuttuvassa metrossamme.

Todettakoon nyt loppukaneettina vielä, että normaali vallitseva tilanne metroliikenteessämme on kuitenkin se, että liikenne pelaa kuin junan vessa. Tämän voinee jokainen 6-8 kierrosta työpäivää kohden metron keulilla työskentelevä vahvistaa  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

Itse olen metron käyttäjä aivan alusta asti.
Omalle kohdalle ei ole juurikaan sattunut häiriöitä koko aikana. Ja olen matkustanut eri aikoina vuorokaudesta.
Kerran, parikymmentä vuotta sitten, Hakaniemessä sai hieman odottaa junaa itään (niin kuin olisi jäänyt juna tai kaksi välistä, en tiedä syytä). No juna tuli ja ihmismassa sulloutui jo lähes täyteen junaan. Ja aikaa kului. Itse jäin kylmästi odottamaan seuraavaa junaa, joka tuli noin minuutin kuluttua. Ja sain valita haluamani istuimen.
Se on se ensimmäinen juna häiriön jälkeen. Seisoo ja seisoo asemilla. Ja häiriön vaikutus sen kuin pitkittyy.

----------


## petteri

Olen matkustanut reilun 10 vuoden aikana ehkä 1000 kertaa bussi - metro - juna yhdistelmällä Otaniemi - Martinlaakso/Hiekkaharju/Koivukylä väliä. Sinä aikana metro on tuossa matkaketjussa pettänyt yhden kerran, viitisen vuotta sitten, juna on pettänyt viitisen kertaa ja hyvin tiheän vuorovälin bussi (102,103) viitisen kertaa. 

Mikä minulla on kriteeri yhteyden pettämiselle? Se on kun noissa normaalisti 55-60 minuutin matkoissa (reittiopas muuten antaa 60-70 minuutin lukuja) menee yli 75 minuuttia. 

Ja mitä usein metron vaihtoehdoksi esitettävän raitioliikenteen luotettavuuteen tulee, sitä ei ainakaan Punavuoressa ole. Jos lähden Punavuoresta Martinlaaksoon varaan aina sen verran aikaa, että ehdin kävellen rautatieasemalle kun ratikan tulo on niin järkyttävän epävarmaa. Tai itse asiassa vilkaisen yleensä HSL liveä niin että vielä kävellenkin ehtisi, ratikkojen aikataulut on niin uskomatonta kuraa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Julkaisevatko organisaatiot ylipäätään oman toimintansa seuraamiseen ja kehittämiseen liittyviä poikkeamatietoja?


Julkisilla organisaatioilla tiedot monista asioista ovat julkisia, vaikkei niitä aktiivisesti julkaistaisikaan. Esim. HSL:n tuloskortissa on liikennemuodoittain ajettujen lähtöjen osuus. Vuoden 2011 toteumat on käsitelty HSL:n hallituksessa 27.3.2012 ja vaikka toteumia ei olekaan netissä, niin julkisena asiakirjana kuka tahansa voi pyytää ne HSL:n kirjaamosta.

Vuonna 2011 ajettujen lähtöjen osuus HSL:n tilaamassa liikenteessä oli:
bussiliikenteessä 99,80%junaliikenteessä 97,53%raitioliikenteessä 98,75%metroliikenteessä 99,94%
Tämän ketjun lukijat varmaan mielenkiinnolla odottaa, millaista kehitys on ollut vuonna 2012.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vuonna 2011 ajettujen lähtöjen osuus HSL:n tilaamassa liikenteessä oli:
> bussiliikenteessä 99,80%junaliikenteessä 97,53%raitioliikenteessä 98,75%metroliikenteessä 99,94%
> Tämän ketjun lukijat varmaan mielenkiinnolla odottaa, millaista kehitys on ollut vuonna 2012.


Helsingin KH:lle on informoitu, että 2012 raitiovaunu saavutti luotettavuustavoitteensa 99,85 % (aika iso nousu); lista ei kerro, kuinka paljon tuon yli päästiin. Metro taas jäi siitä alle: tavoite oli 99,96 % ja saavutettiin 99,94 %.

----------


## kuukanko

> Helsingin KH:lle on informoitu, että 2012 raitiovaunu saavutti luotettavuustavoitteensa 99,85 % (aika iso nousu)


Tietääkseni HKL mittaa tuossa mittarissa vain heidän omista toimenpiteistään riippuvia ajamattomia, kun taas HSL:n luvussa on mukana kaikki ajamattomuudet. Raitioliikenteen ajamattomuuksista iso osa johtuu ulkoisista tekijöistä (lue: väärin pysäköidyistä autoista tai muusta kiskojen tukkimisesta).

----------


## petteri

> Helsingin KH:lle on informoitu, että 2012 raitiovaunu saavutti luotettavuustavoitteensa 99,85 % (aika iso nousu); lista ei kerro, kuinka paljon tuon yli päästiin. Metro taas jäi siitä alle: tavoite oli 99,96 % ja saavutettiin 99,94 %.


Vale, emävale, tilasto. Raitiovaunu 3B on Punavuoressa aivan järkyttävän epävarma kulkuväline, jos yli 70 % vuoroista on Iso Roobertinkadun pysäkillä aikataulussa (+-60s reittioppaan ajasta) olisin aika hämmästynyt.

----------


## Albert

> Metro taas jäi siitä alle: tavoite oli 99,96 % ja saavutettiin 99,94 %.


Viime vuonna alkoi vaikuttaa uusi Siemensin "asetinlaite". Se ei salli kuljettajan omia huomioita (automaattimetro) esim. vaihdevian yhteydessä. Jos vaihteesta ei tule kunnon ilmoitusta, niin sen yli ei sitten ajeta ennen korjausta. Ennen moiset korjaukset tehtiin yöaikaan. 
Tässä toistan vain asiantuntija A.A:n jossain muussa yhteydessä kertomaa tietoa.

----------


## petteri

Itse asiassa nyt pitäisi miettiä tilastointia, miten mitataan aidosti täsmällisyyttä palvelutasomielessä?

Yksi mittari voisi olla, kuinka usein kulkuväline vaikutti kulkijalle olevan aikataulussa. (esimerkiksi sekä lähtö että tulo 120 sekunnin sisällä reittioppaan tiedoista.)  Sillä mikä vuoro on  kyseessä, ei näet ole käyttäjälle paljonkaan merkitystä.

----------


## Albert

Esimerkiksi vakituiselle työmatkamatkustajalle on täysin yhdentekevää minkä numeroisessa vuorossa hän matkustaa (bussi, juna, metro). 
Tärkeintä on se, että_ ku mä nyt lähen, niin oon just sillon siellä hikitehtaalla_. Kun tuo toimi päivästä...kuukaudesta toiseen, niin normi-ihminen on tytyväinen.
Ei normi-ihminen ole kiinnostunut mistään häiriötilastoinnista. Eikä häntä kiinnosta yhtään pohtia, että jos _kukko olisikin kana_, niin matka joutuisi 2,37 sekuntia nopeammin.
Meille työmatkalaisille on tärkeintä, että matka toistuu joka päivä juuri samalla tutulla tavalla (varsinkin aamulla töihin; silloin voi vaikka vähän vetää unta kaaliin).

----------


## Nrg

> Ei normi-ihminen ole kiinnostunut mistään häiriötilastoinnista. Eikä häntä kiinnosta yhtään pohtia, että jos _kukko olisikin kana_, niin matka joutuisi 2,37 sekuntia nopeammin.
> Meille työmatkalaisille on tärkeintä, että matka toistuu joka päivä juuri samalla tutulla tavalla (varsinkin aamulla töihin; silloin voi vaikka vähän vetää unta kaaliin).


Tämä on totta. Eikä tilastoillakaan muuteta kukkoa kanaksi. Jos joku on arkikokemuksen perusteella sitä mieltä, että metro on luotettava ja ratikka hidas tai toisin päin, ei sitä mielikuvaa ihan tilastoja vilauttamalla muuteta. Kuitenkin kun puhutaan harrastaja- ja varsinkin ammattilaispiireissä liikenteen sujuvoittamistoimenpiteistä, eri kulkuneuvojen onnettomuusalttiuksista tai -odotusarvoista, on erittäin olennaista, että kaikista liikennemuodoista olisi saatavilla mahdollisimman yhdenvertainen sekä vertailukelpoinen informaatio. Ja kun julkisista asioista puhutaan, niin tämänhän pitäisi olla ihan oletusarvo. Vaan eipä tunnu olevan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vale, emävale, tilasto. Raitiovaunu 3B on Punavuoressa aivan järkyttävän epävarma kulkuväline, jos yli 70 % vuoroista on Iso Roobertinkadun pysäkillä aikataulussa (+-60s reittioppaan ajasta) olisin aika hämmästynyt.


Tuo linkkaamani data ei tilastoikaan vuorojen täsmällisyyttä, vaan sitä kuinka monta lähtöä on ylipäätään ajettu. Kannattaa yleensä tilastoja lukiessa edes katsoa, mitä tilastoidaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:55 ----------




> Itse asiassa nyt pitäisi miettiä tilastointia, miten mitataan aidosti täsmällisyyttä palvelutasomielessä?


Otsolla on tästä jo blogaus: http://otsokivekas.fi/2013/02/avoin-...uotettavuutta/

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:55 ----------




> Tietääkseni HKL mittaa tuossa mittarissa vain heidän omista toimenpiteistään riippuvia ajamattomia, kun taas HSL:n luvussa on mukana kaikki ajamattomuudet. Raitioliikenteen ajamattomuuksista iso osa johtuu ulkoisista tekijöistä (lue: väärin pysäköidyistä autoista tai muusta kiskojen tukkimisesta).


OK, kuulostaisi järkevältä. HKL:n toimintaa mitattaessa ei kannatakaan tilastoida HKL:stä riippumattomia tekijöitä, mutta HSL:n toimintaa mitattaessa toki.

----------


## 339-DF

Metrohäiriöiden uutisointi on kyllä aikamoista liioittelua. Muistan lukeneeni uutisia, joiden lopussa todetaan, että vuoroväli saattoi venyä jopa kymmeneen minuuttiin. Hui kauhistus. Enemmän tuo uutisointi kertoo oikeastaan siitä, että metromme on täsmällinen ja luotettava, kun tuollaiset pikkujutut ylittävät uutiskynnyksen.

Ajamattomien lähtöjen tilastointi, josta tässä on puhuttu, on usein sikäli harhaanjohtavaa, että pitäisi erikseen aina kertoa, mitä tilastoidaan. HKL:n näkökulmasta ajettuja lähtöjä ovat sellaiset, jotka jäävät ajamatta kaupunkitapahtuman, väärinpysäköidyn auton tai muiden HKL:stä riippumattomien syiden vuoksi. Sehän on ihan ymmärrettävää. Mutta matkustajan näkökulmasta oleellista ei ole syy, oleellista on vain se, tuleeko ratikka tai metro, kun pysäkillä seisoo odottelemassa. Yllättävän pienet erot noissa HKL:n ja HSL:n tilastoissa silti on, jos tuo nyt menee niin, että HSL tilastoi kaikki ajamattomat lähdöt syystä riippumatta. Olikos niissä 5 min toleranssi, eli yli 5 min myöhästynyt lähtö on ajamaton?

----------


## iiko

> Vale, emävale, tilasto. Raitiovaunu 3B on Punavuoressa aivan järkyttävän epävarma kulkuväline, jos yli 70 % vuoroista on Iso Roobertinkadun pysäkillä aikataulussa (+-60s reittioppaan ajasta) olisin aika hämmästynyt.


Kolmonen on omien kokemuksienikin mukaan aika hankala linja. Sen vuoroväli tuntuu olevan aivan satunnainen riippumatta siitä, mitä aikatauluissa lukee. Itse käytän kutosta työmatkoihini ja vaikka se onkin heilurilinja, niin se toimii yllättävän varmasti.

----------


## ess

> Vale, emävale, tilasto. Raitiovaunu 3B on Punavuoressa aivan järkyttävän epävarma kulkuväline, jos yli 70 % vuoroista on Iso Roobertinkadun pysäkillä aikataulussa (+-60s reittioppaan ajasta) olisin aika hämmästynyt.


Edellisessä viestissähän tuo syykin selviää. Jos joudutaan seisomaan esteen takana (väärin pysäköity auto, roska- tai jakeluauto, tms) niin aika äkkiähän siitä tulee useiden minuuttien viive.

----------


## Kani

Asiakkaan näkökulmasta on kylläkin täysin samantekevää, johtuuko häiriö järjestelmästä itsestään, vai ulkoisesta syystä. On kuitenkin järjestelmän ominaisuus, jos siihen voi kohdistua ulkoisia häiriöitä, kuten raitiotiellä autojen pysäköintimahdollisuus raiteelle tai metrossa ilkivalta.

----------


## jodo

Tällä kertaa vaihdevika Ruoholahdessa. Matka Rautatientorilta Kamppiin kesti 5 min.

----------


## Knightrider

> Matka Rautatientorilta Kamppiin kesti 5 min.


Tuohan on täysin normaali matka-aika Rautatientorilta Kamppiin, vai asutko tunnelissa? :Wink:

----------


## jodo

> Tuohan on täysin normaali matka-aika Rautatientorilta Kamppiin, vai asutko tunnelissa?


Asun. 

Taidat kyllä tietää mitä tarkoitin. :Tongue:

----------


## Kani

8.4.2013 Metroliikenteessä iso häiriö ovivian takia.

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...alit_venyivat/

----------


## kuukanko

> Vuonna 2011 ajettujen lähtöjen osuus HSL:n tilaamassa liikenteessä oli:


Vuonna 2012 vastaavat luvut olivat:
bussiliikenteessä 99,87%junaliikenteessä 99,04%raitioliikenteessä 99,42%metroliikenteessä 99,90%

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vuonna 2011 ajettujen lähtöjen osuus HSL:n tilaamassa liikenteessä oli:
> bussiliikenteessä 99,80%junaliikenteessä 97,53%raitioliikenteessä 98,75%metroliikenteessä 99,94%





> Vuonna 2012 vastaavat luvut olivat:
> bussiliikenteessä 99,87%junaliikenteessä 99,04%raitioliikenteessä 99,42%metroliikenteessä 99,90%


Lainaanpa nyt tähän myös ne luvut alkuperäisestä. Helpompaa kuin käydä kurkkimasta niitä alkuperäisestä viestistä. Jännittävää huomata, että junaliikenteessä on tapahtunut aika huima nousu, tai oikeastaan ajamattomat lähdöt ovat kutistuneet murto-osaan aikaisemmasta. Raitioliikennekin on noussut ihan merkillepantavasti ja bussiliiknenne myös vähän. Metron lasku taas toki on selitettävissä helposti.

Lähtöjä siis jos katsotaan, bussiliikenne on jo lähes yhtä luotettavaa kuin metroliikenne. Myöhästymisistä tuo ei toki kerro. Siihen toivottavasti saadaan jotain järkeviä mittareita myös joskus.

----------


## Matkalainen

Koska ainakin minusta on helpompaa vertailla pieniä prosenttilukuja kuin lähellä sataa olevia, lasketaanpa vielä ajamattomien lähtöjen osuudet.

2011:
bussiliikenteessä 0,2 %junaliikenteessä 2,47 %raitioliikenteessä 1,25 %metroliikenteessä 0,06 %

2012:
bussiliikenteessä 0,13 %junaliikenteessä 0,96 %raitioliikenteessä 0,58 %metroliikenteessä 0,1 %

Näin näkee esimerkiksi, että vaikka junaliikenteen ajamattomien lähtöjen osuus on viime vuonna pudonnut reippaasti alle puoleen entisestä, on se edelleen melkein tuplat raitioliikenteeseen verrattuna ja yli seitsenkertainen bussiliikenteeseen verrattuna.

Mikä muuten selittää raitioliikenteen bussiliikennettä huonomman menestyksen? Kiskoille pysäköidyt autot?

----------


## zige94

> Mikä muuten selittää raitioliikenteen bussiliikennettä huonomman menestyksen? Kiskoille pysäköidyt autot?


Ne, +muut häiriöt mitä nyt on=virtahäiriöt, este raiteilla jne. Lisäksi bussilähtöjähän on kuitenkin enemmän kuin raitiolinjojen lähtöjä jolloin bussiliikenteen prosenttiluku tippuu herkemmin kuin raitioliikenteen. Vai olenko nyt ihan hakoteillä prosenttiasioissa?

Huomaa että VR:n ja Liikenneviraston kanssa sovitut uudet raidejärjestelyt ja VR:n jään sulatuslaitteisto Ilmalassa on tehnyt tehtävänsä, lisäksi Sm5:lla on myös suuri osuus tässä. Omien havaintojen mukaan paljon luotettavammat kuin Sm1/2-kalusto (ja myös mukavemmat)

Ja kiitos Matkalainen näiden ajamattomien lähtöjen prosenttien näyttämisestä, helpompi näin katsoa niin kuin itsekkin totesit.

----------


## hylje

> Ne, +muut häiriöt mitä nyt on=virtahäiriöt, este raiteilla jne. Lisäksi bussilähtöjähän on kuitenkin enemmän kuin raitiolinjojen lähtöjä jolloin bussiliikenteen prosenttiluku tippuu herkemmin kuin raitioliikenteen. Vai olenko nyt ihan hakoteillä prosenttiasioissa?


Busseilla juuri päinvastoin: suuri määrä lähtöjä tarkoittaa sitä, että luotettavuus tippuu vähemmän jos yksi lähtö jää ajamatta.

Ratikoilla numerot selittyvät pitkälti huonoilla väylillä, jotka eivät suojaa muun liikenteen häiriöiltä ja joista puuttuu varareitit yhden kohdan katkettua. Nämä ovat molemmat sellaisia asioita, jotka korjautuvat lähes ilmaiseksi jos raitioliikennettä laajennetaan samalla.

----------


## juhanahi

Vääntäisikö joku nyt vielä rautalangasta, että mitä nämä ajamattomien lähtöjen osuudet sisältävät ja mitä eivät? Vain operaattorin omasta toiminnasta johtuvat ajamattomuudetko? Nehän ovat ihan relevantteja lukuja, kun tarkastellaan operaattorin toimintaa, mutta tilastoiko mikään taho kattavasti matkustajien kokemia lähtöjen toteutumatta jäämisiä, joihin kuuluisivat esimerkiksi metron hätäkahvojen vetämiset, väärinpysäköidyt autot, normaalista poikkeavat liikenneruuhkat jne?

----------


## Max

> Tilastoiko mikään taho kattavasti matkustajien kokemia lähtöjen toteutumatta jäämisiä, joihin kuuluisivat esimerkiksi metron hätäkahvojen vetämiset, väärinpysäköidyt autot, normaalista poikkeavat liikenneruuhkat jne?


Matkustajan näkökulmasta on tosiaan ihan toisarvoista se, jäikö ratikka tulematta kuskin krapulapäivän vai kiskoilla olevan auton takia... Varsinkin kun noihin "ulkopuolisiin" esteisiinkin oikeasti voidaan vaikuttaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vääntäisikö joku nyt vielä rautalangasta, että mitä nämä ajamattomien lähtöjen osuudet sisältävät ja mitä eivät? Vain operaattorin omasta toiminnasta johtuvat ajamattomuudetko?


Kuten kuukanko jo aiemmin täsmensi, HKL:n johtokunnalle raportoidut luvut (jotka linkkasin joskus tammikuussa) olivat vain HKL:n syystä ajamatta jääneitä. HSL:lle raportoidut luvut ovat mistä tahansa syystä ajamatta jääneitä. Nämä ovat loogisesti juuri kyseisiä instansseja kiinnostavat luvut. HKL:ää kiinnostaa vain se, mihin voi itse vaikuttaa, HSL:ää taas matkustajalle näkyvä vaikutus.

Ratikoiden kohdalla sekin vaatii tietysti tulkintaa (muiden kohdalla vähän vähemmän). Lasketaanko ajamattomaksi lähdöksi, jos kolmonen oikaisee Hesarin kautta ja jättää Eläintarhan väliin?

Ja kyllä, junilla on toki edelleen moninkertaisesti ajamattomia lähtöjä, mutta hyvä vain huomata, että ilmeisesti täsmällisyyteen panostamisella on ollut oikeaa vaikutusta.

----------

